# extruded soybeans



## cinmcrk (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello,

My question is, feeding extruded soybeans to sheep.  Is it good for them.  I will feed a mixture of oats, cracked corn and rolled beet pulp.  I would like to add extruded soybeans as a supplement to growing lambs.  They will be feed grass hay as well


----------



## abooth (Feb 13, 2011)

I use soybean meal in my feed.  The nutrition content might be similar.  I use cracked corn, soybean meal, alfalfa pellets, calcium and molasses.  It comes out to 16% protein.

P.s. what is your recipe?  I'd like to try oats and beet pulp for mine.  What protein % is it?


----------



## cinmcrk (Feb 13, 2011)

It is 2/3s oats and 1/3 cracked corn.  A pellet is added that I can use for my horses as well.  I mix 300 pounds of this mix to 200 lbs of rolled beet pulp.  It comes to about 12 to 14 percent.


----------



## jhm47 (Feb 13, 2011)

The difference between soymeal and extruded soybeans is that the soymeal has the soyoil removed.  The protein is still there, but the oil (vegetable fat) is removed.  The extruded beans are much higher in energy than the meal.  Of course, since the oil is still there, the protein content is a little lower in the extruded.  Extruded beans are an excellent source of both protein and energy, and will enable your lambs to grow very fast.


----------



## cinmcrk (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks,  Extruded are excellent for almost everything, horses, and chickens love them.  My pigeons will eat them but don't like them as much as all the others do.

Thanks

Chad


----------

